# Geburtstagswünsche an bgischel...



## vierlagig (12 Dezember 2008)

...den EPLAN-Papst, hier rein.

Alles Gute zu einer wirklich gelungenen Zahl. Die kann man mit Stolz tragen. 

Die Besten Wünsche und weiter so, würd ich mal sagen!


----------



## Gerhard K (12 Dezember 2008)

da häng ich mich auch mal dran.
:sm20:


----------



## diabolo150973 (12 Dezember 2008)

Da muss ich mich anschliessen!!! Alles Gute zum Geburtstag und bitte nicht aufhören so gute Bücher/Anleitungen zu schreiben!!!

:sm20::sm20::sm20:​


----------



## ralfi (12 Dezember 2008)

Auch von mir alles GUTE!!!!


----------



## Homer79 (12 Dezember 2008)

...auch meiner einer wünscht alles Gute und so...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Dezember 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ...den EPLAN-Papst, hier rein.
> 
> Alles Gute zu einer wirklich gelungenen Zahl. Die kann man mit Stolz tragen.
> 
> Die Besten Wünsche und weiter so, würd ich mal sagen!


 
:sm20:...ich wünsche euer Heiligkeit auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag...

gruß helmut


----------



## marlob (12 Dezember 2008)

Da will ich mich dann auch mal anschliessen 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag


----------



## Rainer Hönle (12 Dezember 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Schnapszahlen-Geburtstag auch von mir!


----------



## mst (12 Dezember 2008)

Auch von mir die Besten Wünsche!
:sm20:


----------



## crash (12 Dezember 2008)

von mir auch alles Gute!


----------



## Larry Laffer (12 Dezember 2008)

... und auch von mir nur das Beste zur Schnapszahl am Freitag ... Feier schön ...

:sm20: und :sm24:


----------



## HaDi (12 Dezember 2008)

:sm20:

Alles Gute wünscht HaDi


----------



## Cerberus (12 Dezember 2008)

Wünsch dir auch alles Gute! :sm20:

Lass es krachen!


----------



## dr schwob (12 Dezember 2008)

*Alles Gute!*

Hallo,
von mir ebenfalls allllles gute....


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

auch vin mir herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute.


----------



## Kai (12 Dezember 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## MW (12 Dezember 2008)

von mir auch alles Gute


----------



## bgischel (12 Dezember 2008)

*Danke...*

Ich bin gerührt... Ein dickes Dankeschön an alle...


----------



## Cerberus (12 Dezember 2008)

Immer noch online? Noch nicht kräftig am Feiern? Dass es aber nicht zu kurz kommt! :-D


----------



## Ralle (12 Dezember 2008)

Auch von mir "Alles Gute".
Der 64-er Jahrgang war eh der Beste!


----------



## lorenz2512 (12 Dezember 2008)

hallo,
auch alles gute von einem mit 64er jahrgang, wünsch dir alles gute, plan haste schon, und wenn es nur e-plan ist.


----------

